# Ich bin Papa....



## Bischi (5. August 2002)

...tja...  seit Donnerstag 13:30 bin ich Vater. Jan-Ole gehts bestens und do gut wie er jetzt schon aussieht, kann aus ihm nur ´n vernünftiger Biker werden .

mfg, Bischi


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (5. August 2002)

Alles Gute dem kleinen Racker. Dräng ihn aber nicht aufs Bike, sonst vergehts ihm vielleicht. 


Ich hab noch ca. 2 Wochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENE (5. August 2002)

auch alles Gute von mir  und viel Spaß mit dem Kleinen


----------



## gage_ (5. August 2002)

Uii, hat ja schon Papi's Frisur 

Alles Gute auch von mir .. wie kommt das denn so, mit Nachwuchs und Verantwortung?


----------



## Bischi (5. August 2002)

> wie kommt das denn so, mit Nachwuchs und Verantwortung?



Kommt gut...     Obwohl sich meine Verantwortung ja Zeitlich in Grenzen halten wird...   


mfg, Bischi


----------



## Hattrick (5. August 2002)

Auch von mir: Herzlichen Glückwunsch  Du warst doch sicherlich dabei ? Grüße an die Mutter und den Kleinen - Dir wünsche ich ein paar ruhige Nächte.


----------



## Rabbit (5. August 2002)

Alles Gute dem neuen, kleinem Erdenbürger auch von mir!

@Hattrick: Bischi wird sicherlich weiterhin mehr oder weniger gut schlafen, es sei denn, der Jan schnarcht (sein Untermieter)


----------



## Hattrick (5. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *@Hattrick: Bischi wird sicherlich weiterhin mehr oder weniger gut schlafen, es sei denn, der Jan schnarcht (sein Untermieter)  *



vorerst - bis wir bei Bischi ein Matratzenlager einrichten.


----------



## michael59 (5. August 2002)

Glückwunsch und alles Gute an den Kleinen, die Mamma und auch an Dich


Papa zu sein ist schön


Michael


----------



## Pan (5. August 2002)

...die besten Wünsche auch von Anja zum Nachwuchs.

Scheint ja ein ganz schön dicker Brocken zu sein...


----------



## Almheidi (5. August 2002)

Auch Dir und seiner Ma alles Gute! Jetzt wo er da ist, kannst Du ja richtig die Sau auf dem Bike rauslassen, lieber Bischi! Wie war der Harzspruch doch gleich? "Erst wenn man Vater ist, kann man gänzlich unbesorgt Biken gehn!" Mir sind jedenfalls in den letzten Wochen ständig die Eier beim Uphill eingeschlafen. In diesem Sinne, Glückwunsch vom ESK, RieWu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alan (5. August 2002)

Sooowas - ein kleiner c'daler 

Euch allet Jute.

Saludos

Det


----------



## Rabbit (5. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Alan _
> *Sooowas - ein kleiner c'daler
> Det *


Nee, nee, der kommt zu den Marines! Schließlich fährt der Bischi ja mittlerweile ein Bike der Marke Marin!


----------



## Bischi (5. August 2002)

> Sooowas - ein kleiner c'daler



  schau mal in mein Profil...   Es gibt kein CD mehr...  Ich will ja nicht das der kleine schon in so frühen Jahren mit unpassendem sexual-rassismus konfrontiert wird   

mfg, Bischi


----------



## Bischi (5. August 2002)

da warste wohl schneller Harry...


----------



## Alan (5. August 2002)

Immer gleich schimpfen......


----------



## Beppo (5. August 2002)

Hey Bischi, 

meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch und alles Gute zum Nachwuchs und ein paar zusammenhängende Stunden Schlaf pro Woche...

Gruß ( unbekannterweise ) auch an die Ma.

Beppo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Husten (5. August 2002)

Hey Bischi! Herzlichsten Glückwunsch an Dich und Deine Familie!

Biken ist sicherlich absolut überlebensnotwendig, aber mit so einem kleinem Schlammbeißer im Haus werden doch die Prioritäten noch mal neu verteilt, oder was? Ist das nicht ein geniales Erlebnis?

Allles Gute wünsch euch (Doppelpapa) Husten!


----------



## PrimOChris (6. August 2002)

Meinen allerherzlichsten Glückwunsch!!!

Alles Gute (und ruhige Nächte) auch an die wundertätige Frau Deines Herzens.

Zum Schweben brauchst Du jetzt jawohl keine Federung mehr, würde also einen Tausch Marin Fully susp. vs. Marin Fully rigid anbieten...


----------



## Fu Manchu (6. August 2002)

Alles Gute und viel Glück und Gesundheit dem Kleinen.


----------



## suentelbiker (6. August 2002)

Da muß ich mich unbedingt anschließen.
Alles Gute und viel Glück!
suentelbiker


----------



## evil_rider (6. August 2002)

auch wenn ich keine bälger mag, meinen herzlichen


----------



## Peacebrother (6. August 2002)

Auch wen ich mich evil nur anschliesen kann gebe ich trotzdem meine herzlichesten glückwünsche von mir und der gesammten fun generation.


----------



## ritzelflitzer (7. August 2002)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute für die Zukunft und das immer eine Kettenlänge Zeit fürs Biken bleibt. 
Danke nochmal für den Beweis, das Biken nicht impotent macht. Ich kann es langsam nicht mehr hören, wenn irgendwelche Nichtradfahrer daher kommen und: "Ich habe da einen Artikel gelesen, dass Biken ...."

Auf das die schlaflosen Nächte sich in Grenzen halten.

Ritzelflitzer


----------



## Eintopf (7. August 2002)

Herzlichern Glückwunsch und alles Gute für die Zukunft!!!!!!


----------



## Grip (7. August 2002)

Auch von meiner Seite alles Gute an Dich, Deine Frau und den kleinen Nachwuchsbiker.

Gruß     

Grip


----------



## moorteufel (7. August 2002)

Hallo und alles Gute Euch allen zusammen!!!! 

Und "ruhige" Nächte natürlich auch!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (7. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ritzelflitzer _
> *Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute für die Zukunft und das immer eine Kettenlänge Zeit fürs Biken bleibt.
> Danke nochmal für den Beweis, das Biken nicht impotent macht. Ich kann es langsam nicht mehr hören, wenn irgendwelche Nichtradfahrer daher kommen und: "Ich habe da einen Artikel gelesen, dass Biken ...."
> 
> ...




er fährt ja auch nen gannnzzz weiches ;-) da wird man net impotent *gg* du dagegen nen ganz hartes ~ RR = schlaffi in höschen


----------



## Joerky (8. August 2002)

Hey!!!

Auch von Papa Jörky die besten Glückwünsche an die neue kleine Familie!


----------



## foxi (8. August 2002)

Herzliche Glückwünsche und alles gute auch von mir


----------



## Pulspro (12. August 2002)

glückwunsch!!! ich werde in ca. 10 tagen papa. habe leider jetzt absolutes race-verbot. freue mich aber wahsinnig.
ciao maik


----------

